# Time required for Employment visa



## Divesh

Hi I am new to the forum. 
Cud you plz inform me how much time generally it takes to get the employment visa?

my employment visa was applied by my UAE based employer around 1.5 months before but they have still not been able to secure the employment visa for me, I am an Indian national. 
ur help/ advice will be highly appreciated.

best regards


----------



## Andy Capp

Mine took 8 days, Andyshiv's took 10, it really depends on the company you're working for and whether you can get out of bed and get your arse in gear on a morning.....


----------



## Helios

My employment Visa has just been issued, it took 12 days.


----------



## Maz25

Mine took 3 weeks to get back to my company but the actual date on the visa indicated that it was issued within 5 days of them applying for it. Seems it went on a little detour somewhere! But as has been said, it all depends on where you company is based, the service they pay for and how efficient the PRO is.


----------



## Divesh

Thanks a lot for your prompt reply. In my case 1.5 months has paased and the reason for delay given by my employers PRO is that there is a change in system of visa issuance and so they have to resubmit my documents in electronic format, as previously they have submitted on paper. Also due to change in visa laws in Abu Dhabi. Kindly advice.


----------



## dizzyizzy

mine took 5 weeks, but this is not typical, because Ramadan got in the way, and also because I am extremely unlucky


----------



## Abe

dizzyizzy said:


> mine took 5 weeks, but this is not typical, because Ramadan got in the way, and also because I am extremely unlucky



I've been waiting for 4 weeks + since the application was made, and no Ramadan to get in the way, so I guess I'm not so lucky myself...(my company is not in a free zone. Don't know if that makes much of a difference).

I was told the visa application is undergoing a security check with immigration and has been stuck in that phase for the past 3 weeks??? I was given several reasons but I've heard so many things I don't know what's true and what isn't. The kicker is back in September, I asked to start in January, they insisted I "start right away", that January was too far off, etc., so I resigned, prepared everything to move, and have been sitting around waiting for the past few weeks


----------



## Maz25

Abe said:


> I've been waiting for 4 weeks + since the application was made, and no Ramadan to get in the way, so I guess I'm not so lucky myself...(my company is not in a free zone. Don't know if that makes much of a difference).
> 
> I was told the visa application is undergoing a security check with immigration and has been stuck in that phase for the past 3 weeks??? I was given several reasons but I've heard so many things I don't know what's true and what isn't. The kicker is back in September, I asked to start in January, they insisted I "start right away", that January was too far off, etc., so I resigned, prepared everything to move, and have been sitting around waiting for the past few weeks


As far as I am aware, it takes more time to process non-freezone visas! No one seems to be in any real hurry to get anything done here, so the one thing I could say is to just continue to be patient!


----------



## dizzyizzy

yep, forgot to add mine was a free zone visa, so that was the "fast" way. If it had been a non free zone company I would probably still be stranded in UK.


----------

